# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  ZoukFest 2010

## Johnozouk

I posted this on other forums as I don't know if everyone here also looks at the Celtic, UK, etc. forum.

As always, great representation of instructors for mandolin, bouzouki, octave mandolin, etc. but plenty more for other instruments and vocalists and while Irish and other "celtic" music is well represented, there will be lots more world music too.

John

                        ZoukFest 2010
                        World Music Camp

                        June 6th-12th
                        University of New Mexico
                        Albuquerque

                        zoukfest.com

Dear ZoukFest Supporter!

Excitement is building!  We are happy to announce these returning staff members for the upcoming camp in June (with more to come)!  Returning staff members so far are Doug Goodhart, Roger Landes, Luke Plumb, Moira Smiley, Steve Smith, and Guest Artist Andy Irvine. Additionally, we are excited to announce that Martin Hayes will be joining the ZoukFest staff for the first time this year! 

http://www.zoukfest.com/staff/

More announcements and more details will be forthcoming very soon including classes and schedule for the week.

And again this year, we will be offering our FREE TUITION RAFFLE for one lucky attendee! Once registration begins in a few days, you need only register no later than April 1st to be eligible for this amazing raffle! 

We are excited about seeing you all in June at the University of New Mexico!

Sincerely,

The ZoukFest Board

Rick Boyle, John Conoboy, Dale Kennedy, Roger Landes an

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'll see you there John...

----------


## GD Armstrong

lookin forward to it

----------


## Johnozouk

Hi Eddie and GD,

Looking forward to having you back. ZF is shaping up to be the best ever. Martin Hayes and Dennis Cahill were performing here last night and the concert was fantastic, so it will be great having Martin as the ZF fiddle instructor. I have heard from a number of folks that he is a great instructor. Almost makes me want to dust off the fiddle in the closet.

John

----------


## Rando7

Boy I'd love to go but no way can I get away for that long.  Hope you guys have a good time!

----------

